# CCW......Why?



## Todd G

For those with a concealed carry permit, why did you get it? I am going to sign up for one this summer. I want one , not because I am in danger all the time, but because I want the option to carry when i want to. I don't live in the city where there is lots of crime or anything but I'm sure some do. I also think there are some people that have them, and shouldn't. Its a lot of responsibility to carry a handgun. Some people don't have the temperment necessary, ( but thats another thread.) So anyway....what was your reason?


----------



## Bisley

Todd G said:


> ...I also think there are some people that have them, and shouldn't. Its a lot of responsibility to carry a handgun. Some people don't have the temperment necessary, ( but thats another thread.) So anyway....what was your reason?


Insurance, in the sense that it gives me options I would not otherwise have, should I ever need to defend myself or others...like having a fire extinguisher in the kitchen.

As for "_Some people don't have the temperment necessary_," who do you want deciding that?

The government - any government - does a poor job of finding good answers for questions that require this much judgment. Rather than have a bureaucrat that is heavily influenced by all manner of political considerations decide who is 'mentally stable' enough to be trusted with their Constitutional right to keep and bear arms, let's just say that it is illegal to shoot people, except in self defense, and let government employees catch the violators, and let a jury of their peers set their punishments.

We need to get the government to stop making 'what if' laws, and put them back to just doing the things they can occasionally do correctly.


----------



## VietVet68

Being physically disabled means that I can't defend myself without a bit of help from my DW VBOB.


----------



## Growler67

Do you take prudent measures to protect yourself when there is a thunderstorm overhead; stay away from solitary trees on hilltops and so on? Do you lock your car or home when you are not going to be in a position to keep watch or otherwise safeguard them? Do you choose to ALWAYS allow someone else to HAVE to be in a position to offer you assistance? I choose to have more personal responsibility in matters that involve my personal protection and because I believe: When seconds count...........help is always minutes away.


----------



## recoilguy

Always carry ......never tell.

RCG


----------



## MorganOverlook

Todd G said:


> For those with a concealed carry permit, why did you get it? I am going to sign up for one this summer. I want one , not because I am in danger all the time, but because I want the option to carry when i want to. I don't live in the city where there is lots of crime or anything but I'm sure some do. I also think there are some people that have them, and shouldn't. Its a lot of responsibility to carry a handgun. Some people don't have the temperment necessary, ( but thats another thread.) So anyway....what was your reason?


Like you said, I got my permit because I had the option. That may not always be the case. I don't carry all the time, but I have the option.

The main reason that I got the permit is that it makes transportation a lot easier. Before, the gun had to be unloaded and in a separate compartment from the ammo. In a small SUV, try to accomplish that...and let the officer decide.

I don't have that problem now. I can have it fully loaded on the seat beside me and I'm legal.

And for all the law enforcement officers out there, trust me, I don't do that stupid shit. Your job is tough enough.

I was just making a point as to why I have a permit.


----------



## falchunt

recoilguy said:


> Always carry ......never tell.
> 
> RCG


+1 recoilguy

To answer OP, I got my CCW because I take every opportunity I can to ensure that I can protect my family, possessions, and myself. I have a constitutional right to keep and bear arms, and I fully intend to exercise that right.


----------



## TOF

I got mine because it was illegal to conceal without it. We can OC in Arizona without permission but concealed requires a permit until the end of this month. After July 29 we will have Constitutional Carry in Arizona which means if you are a legal possessor you can carry any way you wish.

I also live in a rural area 40 miles from the nearest town.

As far as motivation to carry here are a few items I consider:

1. I have closely encountered Black Bear when exiting my home on several occasions.
2. Numerous Meth Labs and Marijuana plantations have been located in the forest in our area. Those individuals associated with them pose a definite danger IMHO.
3. A significant number of unsavory individuals camp in the surrounding National Forest and break into homes from time to time.
4. Arizona is at war with Mexico and the Federal Government could care less. Mexican Invaders enter the state daily with weapons of war and use them when challenged.
5. One Deputy Sheriff covers an area in excess of 30 x 60 miles.
6. It is difficult to OC in the winter when it is near zero degrees.

I could list a couple more but you should get the point from this list. I haven't even mentioned visiting the big city.

Carry and stay safe.

:smt1099


----------



## Sully2

MorganOverlook said:


> Like you said, I got my permit because I had the option. That may not always be the case. I don't carry all the time, but I have the option.
> 
> The main reason that I got the permit is that it makes transportation a lot easier. Before, the gun had to be unloaded and in a separate compartment from the ammo. In a small SUV, try to accomplish that...and let the officer decide.
> 
> I don't have that problem now. I can have it fully loaded on the seat beside me and I'm legal.
> 
> And for all the law enforcement officers out there, trust me, I don't do that stupid shit. Your job is tough enough.
> 
> I was just making a point as to why I have a permit.


Very similar reasons!


----------



## tropicmaster

My wife and I considered getting our CCW permits because even after you filter out the media sensationalism, there has been a significant increase in random, wrong place-wrong time violence, even here in our backwoodsy part of the country over the past 2 years. We both travel ( car) extensively for our jobs, and are frequently on the road late at night. Last year a man was beaten,stabbed, and robbed in front of his family in broad daylight in the parking lot of our favorite local restaurant. It was gang of meth heads from an adjoining metro area, who just happened to land in our little town for afternoon entertainment.

That was the straw that changed us from considering a permit, to training for, and obtaining one.

We live in a very small town, and this restaurant is a " Doc Hollywood" kind of little country place in an old house. If it can ( and did) happen there, we decided that the time had come to get ourselves prepared.


----------



## jpshark

The 2nd guarantees my right to keep and bear arms. The only reason I have a permit is due to the fact the so called "law" requires me to have one. I think I'm moving to Arizona, the only truly free state left in the Republic...


----------



## Seabee

*2A*

"The great object is, that every man be armed." --- Patrick Henry---


----------



## Ogre

I'm a probation officer in a jurisdiction that doesn't permit its officer to carry. One of the gang bangers on my caseload (and his Tango Blast buddies) started surveilling me. I decided that I was not going to victim or go out without a fight - if it came to that.


----------



## rccola712

"insurance" i like that when thinking about concealed carry. I've actually been asking myself the same question, I've taken the class, just need to submit the paperwork and get fingerprinted. I've been debating with myself whether to get it or not, but i like the way thats put. 


as my dad says, insurance is a waste of money if you need it, but a lifesaver if you need it.


----------



## tworodsonefish

*ccw with conviction*



Todd G said:


> For those with a concealed carry permit, why did you get it? I am going to sign up for one this summer. I want one , not because I am in danger all the time, but because I want the option to carry when i want to. I don't live in the city where there is lots of crime or anything but I'm sure some do. I also think there are some people that have them, and shouldn't. Its a lot of responsibility to carry a handgun. Some people don't have the temperment necessary, ( but thats another thread.) So anyway....what was your reason?


I have a friend that I worry about, he is a great father and a great friend, but thirty years ago he was arrested and charged with a crime. He can not get a ccw because of this but he carries a ccw any way. I am afraid that he will get caught with it and get into trouble. He says its worth the risk in order to keep his family safe. Why cant there be a time limit on convictions so that if a person proves that he is now a good citizen he can get a ccw permit, at least the police would know he has one. Thirty years is a long time. He had all his civil rights restored, He can run for public office,vote & but he cant get a ccw permit.
Please someone out there give me a idea on how to talk him out packing his gun besides the old its not lega.l I have tryed everthing.


----------



## VietVet68

tworodsonefish said:


> I have a friend that I worry about, he is a great father and a great friend, but thirty years ago he was arrested and charged with a crime. He can not get a ccw because of this but he carries a ccw any way. I am afraid that he will get caught with it and get into trouble. He says its worth the risk in order to keep his family safe. Why cant there be a time limit on convictions so that if a person proves that he is now a good citizen he can get a ccw permit, at least the police would know he has one. Thirty years is a long time. He had all his civil rights restored, He can run for public office,vote & but he cant get a ccw permit.
> Please someone out there give me a idea on how to talk him out packing his gun besides the old its not lega.l I have tryed everthing.


My first reaction is, why would you want someone who has such blatant disregard for societies rules? I would not have any part of his behavior. I have a lot of other ideasabout your question but I'm too busy today.


----------



## austin88

tworodsonefish said:


> I have a friend that I worry about, he is a great father and a great friend, but thirty years ago he was arrested and charged with a crime. He can not get a ccw because of this but he carries a ccw any way. I am afraid that he will get caught with it and get into trouble. He says its worth the risk in order to keep his family safe. Why cant there be a time limit on convictions so that if a person proves that he is now a good citizen he can get a ccw permit, at least the police would know he has one. Thirty years is a long time. He had all his civil rights restored, He can run for public office,vote & but he cant get a ccw permit.
> Please someone out there give me a idea on how to talk him out packing his gun besides the old its not lega.l I have tryed everthing.


if it was one crime and it was 30 years ago and he has no other convictions why can't he get it expunged? i don't know if maybe there is a time limit on getting it expunged. i would say that 1000-1500 to get something expunged is a lot better than paying a court after you get arrested and having a possibility of going to jail since he already has a record would be a much better idea than carrying illegally.

as for me though i got mine just because it is nice to have. i used to not carry unless i was going into a bad neighborhood for work, but now i carry just about everywhere so I'm used to having it attached to my hip. i would rather have it and not need it rather than need it and not have it.


----------



## Popeye

Todd G said:


> For those with a concealed carry permit, why did you get it? I am going to sign up for one this summer. I want one , not because I am in danger all the time, but because I want the option to carry when i want to. I don't live in the city where there is lots of crime ...


I have a CCW because I am a retired LEO. I've answered countless 911 calls [usually by neighbors] and had rarely got there in time to save anyone.
We just collect the body and start the investigation.

My career covered County, State, and Fed jurisdiction over the years. Some in big city, some rural.
When I lived in a rural area, where neighbors are a mile apart, there were daytime home invasions. Being 'out-of-sight' of neighbors makes you a very good target.

I've always told folks, *"Take responsibility for your own safety!"*
Many citizens do not realize that, police are NOT legally responsible for their safety.

RELY ON THE GOVERNMENT AND YOU 'WILL LOSE'!


----------



## Baldy

Popeye said:


> I have a CCW because I am a retired LEO. I've answered countless 911 calls [usually by neighbors] and had rarely got there in time to save anyone.
> We just collect the body and start the investigation.
> 
> My career covered County, State, and Fed jurisdiction over the years. Some in big city, some rural.
> When I lived in a rural area, where neighbors are a mile apart, there were daytime home invasions. Being 'out-of-sight' of neighbors makes you a very good target.
> 
> I've always told folks, *"Take responsibility for your own safety!"*
> Many citizens do not realize that, police are NOT legally responsible for their safety.
> 
> RELY ON THE GOVERNMENT AND YOU 'WILL LOSE'!


You are 100% right sir, and a tip of my hat to you. "Take Responsibility for your own Safety! :smt1099


----------



## Kharuger

So anyway....what was your reason?

1) 'Cause in the city neighborhood I live in, on every New Year's Eve if you stand outside for the first 5 minutes after Midnight you will nearly die laughing because you wil hear... and this NOT AN EXAGGERATON... you will hear OVER A THOUSAND rounds going off... and that's just what you can hear IN THIS NEIGHBORHOOD... in the distance that gunshots can be heard. (Believe me, I know the difference between gunshots and firecrackers.) So that means that I'm actually living in an armed camp. So I'm just being "normal" by having guns around and carrying. It makes me feel so much better to be normal in my neighborhood.

2) 'Cause I watch the News & read the paper.

3) 'Cause I grew up in the country and ALL the dudes there had guns too.


----------



## SargeTN

I'm trying to get mine for the "insurance" reason stated by a couple others. When I'm in uniform (going to drill with my reserve unit, etc.) I can carry and nobody around here law enforcement-wise will say anything about it (especially since my CO and 1SG encourage us to and if need be could write an official memo regarding those of us that live in TN). But in civilian clothes I won't get away with it. I would already have my CCW but it's been cost-prohibitive for me in TN and I didn't have time when I lived in KY on Active Duty to get it much cheaper. There is a loophole that I may be able to use for KY though. I'm looking into that as I type this. Wish me luck as I'd really like to get it, especially with the death threats directed towards the congressional campaign I've been working with.


----------



## BrooklynBoy

*Why Carry?*

I carry for several reasons.

My right to carry as a US citizen is first and foremost. A more practical reason is because in my first 6 yrs in this subdivision there was only 1 crime in a 2 square mile radius. In the past 2 months there have been 2 break ins in my subdivision alone.

Additionally with the economy as it is, and all the new transplants, I don't feel as safe when I leave out and run errands. I coach basketball for my son's team and sometimes we travel in area's I do not feel safe in.


----------



## scpankow

Because I refuse to...

1: Comply with an attacker who wants to rob, rape or kill me.
2: Be a victim purely because my attacker was bigger, stronger or faster.
3: Allow anyone to even ATTEMPT to hurt my family.


----------



## Kharuger

This Morning Aug 03 2010: 
"A gunman who killed eight people and himself at a family-owned beer and wine wholesaler in Manchester, Conn... reportedly entered Hartford Distributors and fired at employees before turning the gun on himself."

CCW..... Why?

Because... stuff happens... There are times when no other "tool" is appropriate. In this case, I don't think pepper spray or a taser would've been enough to save some lives.

My sympathies to the families of all involved.


----------



## VietVet68

Kharuger said:


> This Morning Aug 03 2010:
> "A gunman who killed eight people and himself at a family-owned beer and wine wholesaler in Manchester, Conn... reportedly entered Hartford Distributors and fired at employees with a .223 caliber semiautomatic rifle before turning the gun on himself."
> 
> CCW..... Why?
> 
> Because... stuff happens... There are times when no other "tool" is appropriate. In this case, I don't think pepper spray or a taser would've been enough to save some lives.
> 
> My sympathies to the families of all involved.


Your quote says he used a rifle and i doubt he CC'd that.


----------



## Growler67

VietVet68 said:


> Your quote says he used a rifle and i doubt he CC'd that.


I believe he pointed this out in the event that if someone had been CCing they may have had the opportunity to end it before the body count got as high as it did. Just a WAG, but it is what happened in that church in Colorado. When fire was returned the gunman started to retreat and was mortally wounded before he was chased and found dying where eventually passed.


----------



## VietVet68

I see...I just read it wrong....now it makes sense.


----------



## Kharuger

Yeah, it's just that we never know... sometimes crazy things happen when we least expect. People flip out and do extreme deeds. This morning eight people simply went to work and now they're dead. All I'm thinking is that if one of them had been carrying and had been able to stay very aware and cool in that moment... enough to place a good shot or two in self-defence... maybe the outcome would have been less severe.

These types of events are part of the reasons I started carrying. Reminds me of the woman who was eating at the Luby's when the 1991 Killeen Texas massacre happened... 23 killed there and the shooter also killed himself. Anyhow, a woman eating there had left her pistol in the car because of the law on the books at that time. She's now a very vocal advocate of CCW and gun owners' rights.

Here's a link to the story:

Luby's massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a link to an AP article about today's shooting. This one says he used a handgun.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100803/ap_on_re_us/us_beer_distributor_shootings


----------



## twomode

My wife and I just started 18 mos. ago. One, obvious political reasons. I never objected prior to the fall of 08, I just decided to be proactive about the issue. 

Two, we are moving from our current house in a gated community to acreage within a couple years. I want my own range, among other things, and I'm tired of someone else making rules about my property. I also want my wifes two married kids and my grandkids on that same property where I can provide a better home environment. They were raised democrats bless their hearts, but they're becoming aware slowly but surely. They are aware of my desires, and we're discussing it. 

Three, because I studied more closely the possibility of a violent attack, and how simply, quickly and easily it can happen to anyone at anytime in any place. It was at that moment I decided it was not going to happen to me or mine without defensive action. God forbid it should occur, but I will defend without hesitation anyone who tries to harm me or mine. In my mind, I have no choice. If I've overstepped the rules here I apologize JS. I hope not.


----------



## vulrath

I don't carry at the moment, but as soon as everything is in order (money, class, paperwork, etc.) I'm going to start. I work in a real estate office where we regularly take in large sums of cash (and I freqently end up having to walk it across the street to the bank, to boot), and deal with some rather unsavory (and sometimes downright creepy) people (not to mention the drug addicts and such that we end up housing, some of which through Section 8) come the first of the month.

We once had this one lady put out on the street, and as the eviction crew was taking stuff out on the street, all the gang-bangers in the neighborhood started to swarm them and make them stop. The pile of personal effects included drugs of all sorts, two plasma-screen TVs, and a bunch of other high-end electronics. That lady came to our office earlier in the day, and had a big muscle-bound guy with her like she wanted to try and scare us into submission or something. I wished then that I'd been packing something other than the pen in my hand (I had left my knife at home that day), but all the same I wouldn't have made a target of myself by trying to make a show of power out of the gun on my hip.

Quite frankly, with all the climbing into abandoned houses as my dad does (he's one of the owners of the company I work for), I'm surprised he doesn't carry himself. I just know that it's going to take him getting hurt to make him realize how dumb he's being.


----------



## Kharuger

Vulrath,

Yep, with your kind of occupation, CCW seems obvious. In that everyday situation, I'd also carry a small pepperspray in order to have another alternative... You know, escalating threat and legal liabilites considered... it might save you from a whole lot of hassle.


----------



## Couch Potato

*Easiest*

In NC one either needs a CCW or a purchase permit to obtain a handgun by any means. A purchase permit can be used only once; one must apply for a new permit for each purchase. In my county, each county sherif sets their own policies, it is much simpler to get a CCW than a purchase permit. With a CCW any number of handguns may be purchased. That would be enough reason for any normal person who wanted a pistol, but add in the benefit of not having to deal with all the hassle of the various interpretations of what "concealed" means, some have been arrested because the pistol was "concealed" in a holster, makes it the only logical thing to do in NC.


----------



## dQuickdraw

It is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. What would you do if crime did come to you?


----------



## BrooklynBoy

dQuickdraw said:


> It is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. What would you do if crime did come to you?


I would much rather have it than kick myself (best case scenario) than not have it. It would be the one time I would not be carrying that someone thought I would make a good victim or target for a crime. I struggle to leave my weapon in the care if I am in a grey area ( a place where I am not allowed to carry). Criminals don't concern themselves with the law, the police can't be everywhere, and at the end of the day I would rather depend on me to protect the lives of my family


----------



## MitchellB

My biggest fears against the CHP are the data bases the government is building of law abiding citizens who own guns. In a worst case scenario this could come back to bite us if the government ever decides to try to take our 2nd Amendment Rights away from us and start collecting our gun from known owners and CHP holders. It may start with taking away Saturday night specials, then all semi-autos will be taken, them multi-shot revolvers until we are left with nothing but single shot single barrel shotguns or pocket knifes. I am also concerned that employers or anyone that required a driver’s license numbers as an ID can now do a check to reveal if this person or that has a CHP? It is just another way for the government to take more of our rights away and make us glad they will give them back if we pay them for the price of a license; another government money making scheme. You think crooks are going to worry about getting their CHP before they rob the Mini-Mart or jack someone’s car? 

The main reasons I forked out the $200 in NC to get a CHP were the fact that homicides, rapes, drug use and child molesters have really begun to show up literally within a block of our home and neighborhood as well as in the rest of the city and country. 

Also because I sometimes carry a rifle, shotgun or pistol in my truck to transport to hunting or shooting locations. NC law is kind of screwed up; if you openly carry they may try to charge you with brandishing a firearm or going armed to the terror of the public. Whether of not it will hold up in court is another matter but they can still charge what they want to because it is a law on the books and let the courts sort it out later. On the other hand if you carry in a case in the back seat, beside you or in a holster with your shirt tail out they can claim you’re carrying a concealed weapon. The CHP allows me to hide my gun from prying eyes and still be legal 

As someone else said, it also makes pistol purchases much simpler in this state; although I don’t see the point in it. They make the same phone call to NICS to authorize the purchase of a shotgun or rifle; why not a pistol as well with the same call. Another money making scheme.


----------



## vulrath

Eh...You're probably on some government watch list somewhere. I know a guy who at the age of 14 was on a terrorist watch list. No really valid reason as far as we can tell (the guy can appear sociopathic at times, but he's actually quite harmless). He did get off that, but fast forward 7 years and he was put on another one because he was studying nuclear engineering. Point is, it doesn't really matter what you do, they're probably watching you for some reason (or if they aren't, they'll find an excuse to). I'd rather have the permit and gun and be able to protect myself than be paranoid about getting my name on some anti-gun "hit list".

(By the way, I'm actually not paranoid; the thing with my friend was just an eye-opener.)


----------



## Packard

New York only issues CCW licenses. Unless you are in uniform (guard, etc.) you are not permitted to exhibit the weapon. If you do you can be charged with disturbing the peace (and lose your license).

The disturbing the peace charge is not a frequent occurance, but it happened at least twice while I was living on Long Island (local CCW license holders). I suspect there were more state-wide.

If you got a CCW license you had either of two types: "Target and Hunting" or "Business".

The "target & hunting" licenses allowed you to carry to and from the range or to and from hunting. In practice, on Long Island, there were 24 hour ranges so you could always claim to be on the way to or on the way home from the range.


----------



## firediver

Simply put the world has changed so much that we can always count on the police protect or defend us 24/7. And laws don't stop criminals, so we have to be prepared, I hope I never need to use my gun to protect myself or someone else. And in the end I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. So to be legal, I got my CHL.


----------



## reece

*Because I Have Been Robbed and Beaten Almost to Death*

A few years ago I was caught alone and unprepared on night in my hometown. I was jumped by two thugs and I wasn't able to take them both. When I regained concsioussness, I was soaked in blood and so was the sidewalk. They had grabbed the back pocket which held my wallet and ripped my pantleg completely off. This will never happen again.

I am very passionate about the CCW issue and I encourage everyone I can to prepare themselves.


----------



## VietVet68

reece said:


> A few years ago I was caught alone and unprepared on night in my hometown. I was jumped by two thugs and I wasn't able to take them both. When I regained concsioussness, I was soaked in blood and so was the sidewalk. They had grabbed the back pocket which held my wallet and ripped my pantleg completely off. This will never happen again.
> 
> I am very passionate about the CCW issue and I encourage everyone I can to prepare themselves.


I think that many of us, myself included, experienced some type of event that made us stop and think about what goes on around us and I applaud you for what you've done.
I totally understand.


----------



## P97

I am too old to run, and too weak to fight. I can still pull a trigger though.


----------



## oifcombatvet

"The very atmosphere of firearms anywhere and everywhere restrains evil interference - they deserve a place of honor with all that's good"
-- George Washington


----------



## wjh2657

Because I can't always find a herd to hide in.


----------



## theberettaman

I will never buy into the moronic concept that more police means more safety.I will depend on myself for that safety,Being a good witness is the same as being a good victim.It's not the cops job to protect you. you will never see one when your life is in danger,they can show up after and basically do nothing but write in their little book,THEY are worthless when it comes right down too it.Take responsibility for yourself.


----------



## Bigpoppy

I like the option of being able to have my gun on my person or in my vehicle without being in violation of the law. It is best to follow the law because if you have to defend yourself with a firearm I guarantee you that the person you use the firearm against is going to try to find anyway possible that you were in violation of the law in some way.


----------



## john doe.

I carry because I am responsible for the safety of my family. Police, according to the Supreme Court, do not have to protect us, thus, it is our responsibility and one I take very seriously.


----------



## gschnarr

Why do I carry? For a variety of reasons here are a few, after a lot of prayer,thought and research.

1) God gave me the gift of life and the wonderful gift of a family. He gave me these gift to use to their fullest. I was not entrusted with them to allow evil to destroy them. To allow that to happen is an abomination to Him. To save the world is not my intent.

2) I do not carry because I feel inadequate. If confronted with a situation in which I am not able to defend what is dear, I will have the ability to defend.

3) I do not carry to kill , but to protect my life and to live to an old age. If I must kill, it has not been my choice but the evil ( I refuse to give the thing the name human) that forced it.

4) I carry because I want to live in peace. Having seen evil in the world and in my neighborhood, I know that evil does not respect weakness. I do not and will not seek a confrontation, but if one is forced on me, I will do what ever is needed to end it peacefully if possible but if needed I will protect my gifts without hesitation or mercy. I owe that to my family and to my God.


Being a little older than many of the people on this forum, I find that the person who does carry, is usually more considerate and forgiving. I have seen and experienced too much of this evil to think that I or my family is immune. Preparedness and watchfulness is needed. My wife carries also.


----------



## john doe.

gschnarr said:


> Why do I carry? For a variety of reasons here are a few, after a lot of prayer,thought and research.
> 
> 1) God gave me the gift of life and the wonderful gift of a family. He gave me these gift to use to their fullest. I was not entrusted with them to allow evil to destroy them. To allow that to happen is an abomination to Him. To save the world is not my intent.
> 
> 2) I do not carry because I feel inadequate. If confronted with a situation in which I am not able to defend what is dear, I will have the ability to defend.
> 
> 3) I do not carry to kill , but to protect my life and to live to an old age. If I must kill, it has not been my choice but the evil ( I refuse to give the thing the name human) that forced it.
> 
> 4) I carry because I want to live in peace. Having seen evil in the world and in my neighborhood, I know that evil does not respect weakness. I do not and will not seek a confrontation, but if one is forced on me, I will do what ever is needed to end it peacefully if possible but if needed I will protect my gifts without hesitation or mercy. I owe that to my family and to my God.
> 
> Being a little older than many of the people on this forum, I find that the person who does carry, is usually more considerate and forgiving. I have seen and experienced too much of this evil to think that I or my family is immune. Preparedness and watchfulness is needed. My wife carries also.


Well said.


----------



## Brevard13

For me a ccw permit is the ultimate freedom. Yes not everyone who has one should but to me it kind of says hey we feel you are respomsible enough to carry. I won't lie. I have a short temper...except when I carry. I felt I had an obligation to my wife and me (but more to her) to protect us at all cost.

When I got my ccw Obama had just got elected...I heard it was going to get impossible to get one. I had been wanting one for awhile but that really got me motivated.

I don't have a real need to have one. But I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Besides I think every responsible gun owner should get one. I also think there should be alittle stricter testing. Because I do know some people like I said that doesn't need one. But anyone who proves to compotent should go out and try to get theirs.


----------



## SigP229R

:smt1099*#1. I can't run as fast as I once could
#2. I can't carry a officer on my back
#3 I can't fight like i once did.
#4 I can't throw rocks 1050FPS. 
#5 I have several drug dealers living in and around me.
#6 If it comes to me or them I'm gonna make it them if I can.*


----------



## Overkill0084

If I refuse to use whatever tools at my disposal to protect myself, my family and, if necessary, my fellow citizens, then I am derelict in my duty as a citizen. 
I would rather be explaining my actions to the police, rather than my inaction to my maker.


----------



## JeffWard

1) In support of our 2nd Amendment. Use it or lose it.
2) To support general acceptance of firearms. Every day I carry and don't have to shoot someone, or don't shoot myself, is proof that it is acceptable!
3) Because it is an American Tradition. AKA just to piss off the Europeans and those who wish we WERE European.
4) Because cops are too heavy...

5) Oh yeah... it's easier to transport weapons/buy/carry weapons when you're permitted.

Jeff


----------



## EliWolfe

I am old, retired and partially disabled. I have gotten used to my situation, and have no complaints as my younger days were full of so many good people and places that I accept my life today for what it is. That being said, I no longer have the ability to either defend myself physically or run from a bad situation. I have become aware that I am now one of the "oldsters" bad folks target. I try to avoid places I shouldn't go, but my neighborhood has declined over the past 10 years, and home invasions/muggings are all too frequent within a few miles of my house. When I was younger, I carried because my finances made the "hood" the only place I could afford. I quit CCW after I moved to the suburbs 30 years ago when people still left their doors unlocked. I firmly believe in my right to defend myself and my property and will do so if need be. The police do what they can, but all too often arrive to clean up after the fact.
My mindset: I will not be a victim!
Eli:smt1099


----------

